# Facts



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Make up your own facts.

Here's mine:

The UPS man is really Santa in disguise

90% of people reading this won't post anything


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Fact: I posted something.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Fact: rawrguy is awesome.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Fact: When you close your eyes elephants turn pink


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Fact: Looking at my *** causes cancer


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Kustamogen said:


> Fact: Looking at my *** causes cancer


:stu


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

The deck umbrella on the deck of the clinic is a huge green penis in disguise


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Kustamogen said:


> Fact: Looking at my *** causes cancer


Fact: Looking at asterisks causes cancer.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Fact: Bears eat beets. Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

BrokenStars said:


> Fact: rawrguy is awesome.


Fact: BrokenStars is awesomer



Kustamogen said:


> Fact: Looking at my *** causes cancer





ozkr said:


> Fact: Looking at asterisks causes cancer.


Fact: I now have triple cancer.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

rawrguy said:


> Fact: I now have triple cancer.


Fact: You now have ****ing quadruple cancer motha****er!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Fact: Everyone on this thread is the awesomest :yes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> Fact: I now have triple cancer.


NO :cry



dontworrybehappy said:


> Fact: Everyone on this thread is the awesomest :yes


Fact: dontworrybehappy is awesome for starting this thread. :yes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Fact: dontworrybehappy is awesome for starting this thread. :yes


Fact: BrokenStars is awesomer for posting on this thread :yes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ozkr said:


> Fact: You now have ****ing quadruple cancer motha****er!


mind = blown


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Fact: From the very first second of 2011, there will be no such thing as social anxiety.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

PinkIllusion said:


> Fact: From the very first second of 2011, there will be no such thing as social anxiety.


:yay Yay!!! :clap


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :yay Yay!!! :clap


Hehe. If only it could be true.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

PinkIllusion said:


> Hehe. If only it could be true.


You can't argue with facts!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:agree


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Fact: Oranges are a tasty fruit!


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Fact: I jizzed in my pants


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Kustamogen said:


> Fact: I jizzed in my pants


:banana


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Kustamogen said:


> Fact: I jizzed in my pants


Fact: You look like this:


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kustamogen said:


> Fact: I jizzed in my pants


My pants normally come off before that happens.:yes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

siblings were invented to torture you :yes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ihl said:


> My pants normally come off before that happens.:yes


sure hope undies come after (unless you go commando)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tomatoes are VEGETABLES! Arrgh.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> sure hope undies come after (unless you go commando)


 I only go commando when I sleep.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Tomatoes are VEGETABLES! Arrgh.


:no

Well...regardless of what they are...they're delicious.



ihl said:


> I only go commando when I sleep.


:banana:whip

Fact: 2011 will be a good year...:um hopefully.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

There is a tiger in your stomach that growls when you're hungry.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

BrokenStars said:


> Fact: 2011 will be a good year...:um hopefully.


Fact: This fact is unsure of itself :afr


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

rawrguy said:


> Fact: This fact is unsure of itself :afr


Fact: life is what you make it.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Fact : Beavers are really aliens who are trying to take over the world by damning up all the water for themselves thus eliminating the human races water supply, and bears are their enforcers. Just wait till enough of their bear allies land here the human race will vanish and btw this next wave of bears have kevlar skin.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Fact: Ants, bees and termites are all communists


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Tomatoes are VEGETABLES! Arrgh.


Fact: Technically they are a fruit.

But, yeah, argggggghhhh. And tomato soup, double arggggghhhh!

Fact: The above fact is something only a botanist would care about.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Fact: 2011 is gonna be waay better than 2010


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Fact: There is a God who resides deep in the cosmos!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Fact: HardRock's avatar rocks... hard.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Chocolate milk comes from brown cows.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

ozkr said:


> Fact: HardRock's avatar rocks... hard.


ikr  \m/


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

laura024 said:


> There is a tiger in your stomach that growls when you're hungry.


Lol, that's pretty cute.


----------



## tookie (Dec 31, 2010)

go to bed with itchy bum...wake up with stinky finger


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

tookie said:


> go to bed with itchy bum...wake up with stinky finger


:haha

Fact: I am so hungover I will never drink again.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

The Niagra Falls freeze during January and is used for ice climbing.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ihl said:


> :haha
> 
> Fact: I am so hungover I will never drink again.


Fact: that's what they all say :roll


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> Fact: that's what they all say :roll


:agree


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Me and the Queen got caught in a drugs bust in Morocco .


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^  are you typing this from jail :um

Fact: Money _can_ buy happiness


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Um, I guess, situation dependent

Fact: Happyness is a warm gun, bang, bang, shoot, shoot


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ihl said:


> Um, I guess, situation dependent
> 
> Fact: Happyness is a warm gun, bang, bang, shoot, shoot


:agree


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Fact: There is no sword.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The cake is a lie


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

The companion cube won't try to kill you.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The plural of asparagus is asparagi.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Fact: I am currently dominate the Just for Fun section bwahahahaha


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ghosts are made up of marshmallow cream.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> The cake is a lie


nooooooooo :cry



laura024 said:


> Ghosts are made up of marshmallow cream.


alright that's it the next ghost i see i'm tasting!! :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

dontworrybehappy said:


> alright that's it the next ghost i see i'm tasting!! :b


Smores anyone?

Caterpillars are fuzzy so that someone will pet them and love them.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Smores anyone?
> 
> Caterpillars are fuzzy so that someone will pet them and love them.


yes...with extra chocolate

i knew it! i knew it! why else would they be? :clap


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Fact; There is obviously a rapist in SAS, he climbing in your windows, he snatchin yo people up, tryin to rape em, so yall need to hide yo kids, hide ya wife, and hide ya husband, cause they raping erra'body in here.

I literally cant even read that without thinking of the song.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

My stare has the power to cure cancer. Too bad I never show my face.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Women only date jerks. FACT!!!

*calmly walks away to a safe distance and waits for the thread to blow up. Is surprised no one has posted this earlier.*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

heroin said:


> Women only date jerks. FACT!!!
> 
> *calmly walks away to a safe distance and waits for the thread to blow up. Is surprised no one has posted this earlier.*


False. I am living proof.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> False. I am living proof.


I'm mean. Grawr.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Sharks!! They can sense the heartbeat of their prey in up to 4 feet of sand!

At least that's what the Discovery channel tells me. Shark Week I'm looking at you... :|


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> I'm mean. Grawr.


You had me fooled. :b


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Fact: Colorado looks a lot like Wyoming on a map... Someone should sue someone!


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Fact: Drinking lemonade makes you ten times more likely to be killed by being stampede over in a rush mob. The risk increases if you are over the age of 2.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Fact: You are a shark!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Fact : Landsharks exist,watch out.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^  are you typing this from jail :um
> 
> Fact: Money _can_ buy happiness


yeah , the skank planted all the evidence on me.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

heroin said:


> Women only date jerks. FACT!!!
> 
> *calmly walks away to a safe distance and waits for the thread to blow up. Is surprised no one has posted this earlier.*


Fact: only cuz most men are and they don't have a choice :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

fact: My tears cure cancer...too bad I never cry  haha


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

The meaning of life is 42.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Mosquitos have teeth. 

Snapple LIED to me :wtf


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Fact: Landsealions are not tamable.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Facts are facts. FACT!


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

A Fraction is 1/2 Fact. FACT!


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Fact: You have never heard of Jónsi


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Fact: 40% of people in the UK have a walrus dwelling in their house without their knowledge.

Fact: 86% of people don't know the correct plural for 'walrus' off the top of their head.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Laura is hot.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

David is a sexy beast, grawring sounds included.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

The Snackster is very tasty. She's snackalicious.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Fact: I must be cursed because all of my friends leave me, even online :rain


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Fact: I must be cursed because all of my friends leave me, even online :rain


Fact: Don't Worry Be Happy!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Fact: Every movie and song made after the year 1999 is complete garbage and sucks really bad (more of a opinion really..)

-Except maybe the movie Pitch Black.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Fact: Selfishness is part of nature, selfishness is a necessity in order to survive.

Everyone is out for themselves, they don't care for others.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Not true.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

^ It is to an extent. It's fact upon opinion


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^yeah, i guess so...

Fact: Everyone suffers from SA differently...


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Fact: ^True


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Fact: Todays society has an ideology based on other peoples opinions.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Fact: Chocolate chip cookies are delicious. :um


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Fact: I am making Ham and Cheese Sandwhiches which are currently in the oven.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Fact: Chocolate chip cookies are delicious. :um


Fact: They taste better with Yorkshire tea!

Fact: Scotch eggs satisfy my hunger when drunk. WITH HP BROWN SAUCE!


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Fact: I was never meant for romance. Anyone who says otherwise is lying.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Fact: I just ate breakfast.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

rockyraccoon said:


> Fact: Don't Worry Be Happy!


=]

Fact: When given the choice between driving a new car or a junkbox _always_ choose the new car :yes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Fact: Being an outcast on a Social Anxiety forum is fun!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ I got your back, bro.

Fact: If you stab a man in the dead of winter, steam will rise up from the wounds. Indians believed it was his soul escaping from his body.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Fact: i haz a Dr. Pepper


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

fact: district 9 is a real documentary


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

fact: stargate should have ended in the 4 season.


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

fact: sometimes i cant control my bodily functions


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

fact: one of my cats is clairvoyant and also speaks with a Ukranian accent


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Fact...

The Thighmaster is neither a thigh nor a master.

Discuss!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Fact: beware of the zombie ninjas


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Fact: An alien will be elected as the next President of the United States and we will call it Alabama Lesley (since we can't speak their native language so we can't say the alien's actual name and also because saying Alabama is fun).


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Fact: I know you like to think your **** don't stank, but lean a little bit closer, see that roses really smell like poo-ooo-ooo. Yeah, roses really smell like poo-ooo-ooo.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Fact: I am a useless mess :blank


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Fact: 98% of people on this forum have ten fingers. 
Another fact: You can never prove this is untrue.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Fact: the combined playing time of every World of Warcraft player is 5.93 million years. Our first human ancestors started walking upright about 6 million years ago. 
*
*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Stalker said:


> Fact: the combined playing time of every World of Warcraft player is 5.93 million years. Our first human ancestors started walking upright about 6 million years ago.
> *
> *


Uhhh wut? :um


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Stalker said:


> Fact: the combined playing time of every World of Warcraft player is 5.93 million years. Our first human ancestors started walking upright about 6 million years ago.
> *
> *


Fact: There is something wrong with the world.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Fact: the candy man can


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Fact: The reason we can't walk through mirrors is because there is another version of us on the other side and they are in the way.

Fact: Not all facts are true.


----------

